# Tell us about your favorite town (or we'll settle in Nerja) "The Second Thoughts Thread"



## Anja Viik (6 mo ago)

I'm not the first, and certainly won't be the last asking questions like these. But as this is my story, and mine alone, I'll give it a try. "Where to live?"

After years of research and ambivalent thoughts, I am almost there. I feel in my head and heart that Nerja/Frigiliana is the right choice for me (and probably my adult daughter). We have spent several months in the area over 4 years. I have income outside of Spain. My daughter gets regular job offers out of Malaga, Marbella and Alicante (through a Scandinavian company), but not well paid. We are aesthetic types, seeking the more idyllic and charming. Nature and architecture both important (beautiful, laidback surroundings) and a town/city of 20 to 100.000 inhabitants is the size we want. Affordable and simple living is good enough for us. And we like it very hot WITH LITTLE WIND (we know very well that winters are rainy/cold and that we can't have it all).

I guess the very small uncertainty I feel before a move is normal. Is there an even better place for me and/or us? Should I expand my serach and when to stop? I'm tired of all the planning and prefer to visit just a few towns more, if that. After tons of online research and online "windowshopping",- These are the towns I'm curious about;

Altea / Javea / Denia area
Estepona / Marbella area (have visited, but would like to hear from "insiders")
Lagos in Portugal
Gran Canaria or Tenerife (have visited, but would like to hear from "insiders")
Hidden pearls I don't know about? (Costa Blanca or further south)

Mallorca is one of my favorite islands. I love Palma, the north and east coasts. Unfortunately, Mallorca seems very expensive, both rent and most things else. My daugther speaks some Spanish, I'm a beginner. Catalan/Mallorquin might not be the best for us.

If any one of you would share your experiences living in or close to any of the places mentioned (including Nerja area), we'd love to hear everthing! If you know Nerja, compare! If not; Is your town affordable, clean, charming, windy (we don't like wind) and how's the community & public transport? I'll give more info as we go along...


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Anja Viik said:


> I'm not the first, and certainly won't be the last asking questions like these. But as this is my story, and mine alone, I'll give it a try. "Where to live?"
> 
> After years of research and ambivalent thoughts, I am almost there. I feel in my head and heart that Nerja/Frigiliana is the right choice for me (and probably my adult daughter). We have spent several months in the area over 4 years. I have income outside of Spain. My daughter gets regular job offers out of Malaga, Marbella and Alicante (through a Scandinavian company), but not well paid. We are aesthetic types, seeking the more idyllic and charming. Nature and architecture both important (beautiful, laidback surroundings) and a town/city of 20 to 100.000 inhabitants is the size we want. Affordable and simple living is good enough for us. And we like it very hot WITH LITTLE WIND (we know very well that winters are rainy/cold and that we can't have it all).
> 
> ...


My wife and I lived in the Costa Blanca mountains, an hour inland from the coast, for 13 years and decided that we needed to be nearer to civilisation as we were getting a little too old to be in such a remote location. We have spent holidays in many coastal areas over the last 45 years, including Nerja, but can't think of anywhere that better suits our needs than El Campello, which we moved to nearly a year ago. It has fantastic beaches, a 2km traffic-free promenade, superb public transport (including a regular tram service to Alicante city centre), mountain views, an international community and pleasant climate (with less rain than the northern Costa Blanca and less extreme heat than the southern Costa Blanca - climate variations within provinces in Spain can be noticeably different due to the surrounding landscape). Here are a couple of links that give you more information: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campello and El Campello Turismo - www.elcampelloturismo.com


----------



## Anja Viik (6 mo ago)

The Skipper said:


> My wife and I lived in the Costa Blanca mountains, an hour inland from the coast, for 13 years and decided that we needed to be nearer to civilisation as we were getting a little too old to be in such a remote location. We have spent holidays in many coastal areas over the last 45 years, including Nerja, but can't think of anywhere that better suits our needs than El Campello, which we moved to nearly a year ago. It has fantastic beaches, a 2km traffic-free promenade, superb public transport (including a regular tram service to Alicante city centre), mountain views, an international community and pleasant climate (with less rain than the northern Costa Blanca and less extreme heat than the southern Costa Blanca - climate variations within provinces in Spain can be noticeably different due to the surrounding landscape). Here are a couple of links that give you more information: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campello and El Campello Turismo - www.elcampelloturismo.com


Thank you so much for this info. I think we should visit some Costa Blanca towns before making this very serious move. Maybe we could visit Denia, Javea and the northern towns together with El Campello area. The tram is a big plus for us!

I understand that with age "easy" is important. I'm still in my 40's but have it in the back of my mind. I'd like to find a place for life, for coming grandchildren to also (hopefully) connect with our chosen land. Moving around is tiresome after a certain age. I'm happy for you and your wife.

Anyone know the Altea area? It's promoted as "an artist's dream". But promotions are sometimes just that.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Anja Viik said:


> Thank you so much for this info. I think we should visit some Costa Blanca towns before making this very serious move. Maybe we could visit Denia, Javea and the northern towns together with El Campello area. The tram is a big plus for us!
> 
> I understand that with age "easy" is important. I'm still in my 40's but have it in the back of my mind. I'd like to find a place for life, for coming grandchildren to also (hopefully) connect with our chosen land. Moving around is tiresome after a certain age. I'm happy for you and your wife.
> 
> Anyone know the Altea area? It's promoted as "an artist's dream". But promotions are sometimes just that.


Hi. I know Altea very well and if you want to live in or around the old town you will soon tire of the walking up and down the steep streets (parking is also becoming a nightmare as they have recently removed a car park from the front) I have made lots of drawings from here and they have good art exhibitions (at the moment in the streets near the church)
Also its very expensive to buy there and so is Albir (Albir has nothing going for it as its a 'new' town with no old buildings.)
If you drive you would be better in La Nucia (a small town with Urbs and villa's spread over a wide area). Its not too far from Altea and you can get there in about 15mins by car. (the tram stops in Altea, Albir and Alfaz de Pi) before going to Benidorm
We live in a tiny village of 200 inhabitants just outside Polop which is another nice but small town. 

Or move slightly north to Calpe, a big town again spread over a wide area with a nice old town and fantastic beaches.
Or La Vila the other way, past benidorm. La Vila is a town with good history and lots of different living accommodation. And great beaches.

For my 2c I wouldn't live in the campo, as you age things like getting to the doctors, shops etc become more important that living in the middle of no where with nobody near...


----------



## Anja Viik (6 mo ago)

Barriej said:


> Hi. I know Altea very well and if you want to live in or around the old town you will soon tire of the walking up and down the steep streets (parking is also becoming a nightmare as they have recently removed a car park from the front) I have made lots of drawings from here and they have good art exhibitions (at the moment in the streets near the church)
> Also its very expensive to buy there and so is Albir (Albir has nothing going for it as its a 'new' town with no old buildings.)
> If you drive you would be better in La Nucia (a small town with Urbs and villa's spread over a wide area). Its not too far from Altea and you can get there in about 15mins by car. (the tram stops in Altea, Albir and Alfaz de Pi) before going to Benidorm
> We live in a tiny village of 200 inhabitants just outside Polop which is another nice but small town.
> ...


This is very informative, thank you so much! Agree on the last point about the campo. I would prefer to live a place where I can manage without a car (I might get one, not sure). So Calpe and La Vila are less expensive... We will rent the first few years btw, if that makes a differnce?

I saw photos from Calpe. Beautiful beaches and surroundings, but many tall buildings. Someone said it's turning into "little Benidorm" (not what we want). But people say lots of things, and I would like to take a look myself. Also at La Nucia.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Anja Viik said:


> This is very informative, thank you so much! Agree on the last point about the campo. I would prefer to live a place where I can manage without a car (I might get one, not sure). So Calpe and La Vila are less expensive... We will rent the first few years btw, if that makes a differnce?
> 
> I saw photos from Calpe. Beautiful beaches and surroundings, but many tall buildings. Someone said it's turning into* "little Benidorm"* (not what we want). But people say lots of things, and I would like to take a look myself. Also at La Nucia.


Funny... Little Benidorm...

Parts of Benidorm are very nice. Go all the way down the Poniente end and its low rise apartments and small villa's in gated communities. You La Cala just round the bay which is Finestrat (seaside) the town of Finestrat is in the mountains 
The Levante end is where all the tourists (well British ones) go, but even there you can find a few nice apartment blocks and small houses back from the beach. Not everyones cup of tea (we visit early and late in the year).

Calpe again is very spread out so its quieter in the north of the town


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Anja Viik said:


> Thank you so much for this info. I think we should visit some Costa Blanca towns before making this very serious move. Maybe we could visit Denia, Javea and the northern towns together with El Campello area. The tram is a big plus for us!
> 
> I understand that with age "easy" is important. I'm still in my 40's but have it in the back of my mind. I'd like to find a place for life, for coming grandchildren to also (hopefully) connect with our chosen land. Moving around is tiresome after a certain age. I'm happy for you and your wife.
> 
> Anyone know the Altea area? It's promoted as "an artist's dream". But promotions are sometimes just that.


Altea is a beautiful town but it's a tough walk up-hill from the seafront to the centre! It's a lovely town to visit for a day-trip but I wouldn't want to live there (well, certainly not at my age!). The tram, by the way, runs all the way from Alicante city centre to Denia, hugging the coastline for most of the journey, and there are two stations in Altea. Are you aware that Alfaz del Pi, another nice town on this stretch of coast, has a large Norwegian community? (a Piece of Norway on the Costa Blanca by Zowy Voeten). I have a Norwegian friend in El Campello and he joked: "That's why I didn't move to Alfaz del Pi!" (I understand why ... I didn't retire to Spain to live amongst other Brits).


----------



## Anja Viik (6 mo ago)

The Skipper said:


> Altea is a beautiful town but it's a tough walk up-hill from the seafront to the centre! It's a lovely town to visit for a day-trip but I wouldn't want to live there (well, certainly not at my age!). The tram, by the way, runs all the way from Alicante city centre to Denia, hugging the coastline for most of the journey, and there are two stations in Altea. Are you aware that Alfaz del Pi, another nice town on this stretch of coast, has a large Norwegian community? (a Piece of Norway on the Costa Blanca by Zowy Voeten). I have a Norwegian friend in El Campello and he joked: "That's why I didn't move to Alfaz del Pi!" (I understand why ... I didn't retire to Spain to live amongst other Brits).


Yes! I know about the Norwegian community, everyone talks about it here. Same with Arguineguin (Gran Canaria). And one thing I've been thinking a lot about before this move to Spain is the "enclavements". I, as you, want to live in Spain, not Scandinavia or Britain. Earlier in life I've lived in different countries and integrated quite well. But I don't want to become a snob about these things either. Sometimes it's good comfort to have a community from your home country close by. I've come to the conclusion that where the person is from is less important than the actual person. Having said all this, I will NOT live in the Norwegian town! It's all about balance. I like cosmopolitan, but it should be a good mix. 

Didn't know the tram went all the way up to Denia. I'm curious about Denia and Javea as well.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

[/QUOTE]


Anja Viik said:


> Yes! I know about the Norwegian community, everyone talks about it here. Same with Arguineguin (Gran Canaria). And one thing I've been thinking a lot about before this mhttps://www.abacoadvisers.com/ove to Spain is the "enclavements". I, as you, want to live in Spain, not Scandinavia or Britain. Earlier in life I've lived in different countries and integrated quite well. But I don't want to become a snob about these things either. Sometimes it's good comfort to have a community from your home country close by. I've come to the conclusion that where the person is from is less important than the actual person. Having said all this, I will NOT live in the Norwegian town! It's all about balance. I like cosmopolitan, but it should be a good mix.
> 
> Didn't know the tram went all the way up to Denia. I'm curious about Denia and Javea as well.


By coincidence, I have just seen this article about Javea online: Living in Javea Spain: The Definitive Guide | Torrevieja Translation Another article on Benissa might also prove of interest: Living in Benissa Spain: The Definitive Guide | Torrevieja Translation These articles appear in a monthly newsletter that I receive from Abaco Advisers, a firm of solicitors and accountants, who have offices in Torrevieja and Alicante. Their website ( Your legal and tax advice in Spain ) contains a lot of general information on living in Spain and on the Costa Blanca in particular.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Barriej said:


> Funny... Little Benidorm...
> 
> Parts of Benidorm are very nice. Go all the way down the Poniente end and its low rise apartments and small villa's in gated communities. You La Cala just round the bay which is Finestrat (seaside) the town of Finestrat is in the mountains
> The Levante end is where all the tourists (well British ones) go, but even there you can find a few nice apartment blocks and small houses back from the beach. Not everyones cup of tea (we visit early and late in the year).
> ...


Hi Barriej,
You obviously didn't look very far past the end of Lavante beach. There are many gated communities in the Rincon area (back from Lavante beach) and there are multinational communities living in them. I live on the quieter outskirts of the Rincon area and have Spanish, German, French and Dutch near neighbours. I've lived here many years and can inform you that there are many other nationalities visit the Lavante side for holidays and many are 2nd home owners and, because of factory holiday shutdowns, no doubt will be flooding the area over the next couple of months. 
There are many people who think that Benidorm is "just" for noisy brits, but the brits usually stick to the Calle Gerona and Brit square both of which are very easily avoidable. 

Steve


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

We're hoping to relocate to Javea this year, and we have spent many months there in the past, so have an idea of what full time living will be like. We looked around for years from the Costa del Sol to northern Costa Blanca and found we liked and felt comfortable in Javea. Good mix of nationalities, a bit touristy during the summer, but that's how many businesses survive, it has a beach area, old town and port. It's within easy reach of Denia, Moraira and Calpe. For us, it has most of what we want and need. There is a tennis club, paddel courts, water sports, golf club and gyms for a bit of action! Hope you find your happy place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> We're hoping to relocate to Javea this year, and we have spent many months there in the past, so have an idea of what full time living will be like. We looked around for years from the Costa del Sol to northern Costa Blanca and found we liked and felt comfortable in Javea. Good mix of nationalities, a bit touristy during the summer, but that's how many businesses survive, it has a beach area, old town and port. It's within easy reach of Denia, Moraira and Calpe. For us, it has most of what we want and need. There is a tennis club, paddel courts, water sports, golf club and gyms for a bit of action! Hope you find your happy place.


A beach area? 

We have 15 beaches & coves in Jávea!


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> A beach area?
> 
> We have 15 beaches & coves in Jávea!


I'll make it more in-depth next time!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeeboo said:


> I'll make it more in-depth next time!


There is SO much more to Jávea than the Arenal.

I have a Madrileño friend who I met online, who simply couldn't understand why I love living in Jávea so much. The place I described was very different to the Jávea he (thought he) knew.

It turned out that he had only been to the Arenal when he had visited previously. On his next visit he saw the real Jávea - and was amazed that he had thought that it comprised the Arenal & nothing else.

The vast majority of tourists only visit the Arenal, & we locals are happy to leave it to them


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Gazeeboo said:


> I'll make it more in-depth next time!






xabiaxica said:


> There is SO much more to Jávea than the Arenal.
> 
> I have a Madrileño friend who I met online, who simply couldn't understand why I love living in Jávea so much. The place I described was very different to the Jávea he (thought he) knew.
> 
> ...


There is a lot more to say about Javea, but I'm sure once they get the gist of it, like most of us, will go explore, especially as they are not looking from a tourist perspective!


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

As someone else mentioned...we think El Campello is great - for the following reasons:

It is a normal Spanish working town with a linked beach/holiday resort
It is open all year round - Spaniards "paseoing" along the beach front and eating out in January.
It is not overly populated with ex-pats. A little Spanish is recommended.
Transport is brilliant - the tram system and bus to the airport are reliable and cheap.
The beach is superb you can walk from El Campello to Alicante along the beach and a little bit of a rocky coast.
Great popular markets on Sunday and Wednesday
Alicante airport is large, modern and operates very efficiently.


----------

